# ISO a non-mayo pea salad recipe, tangy maybe



## giggler (Jul 3, 2014)

I would like to make pea salad with chease a little onion and celery, all the usuals..

But it is all ready so hot here in Texas.

Do any of Y'all have a nice cold pea salad that is not so much Mayonase?

I'm thinking something like Vinegrette, or perhaps a Tangy suace like Russian Dressing?

We use very sweet BBQ sauce here, and I think this might be a nice contrast of flavors!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 4, 2014)

A lemon vinaigrette with fresh mint, a little curry powder, a little feta or queso fresco/farmers cheese, peas, toasted onion and celery would be a nice, bright, light pea dish.

Maybe even some plain yogurt?


----------

